
Ask HN: What's the worst mistake you've made at your company? - kotrunga
What&#x27;s the worst mistake you&#x27;ve made at your company?<p>Did the company know about it? If so, how did they respond?
======
f_clark
I work for a company that does work for a utility.

After starting I saw some huge inefficiencies, and decided to write a program
proposal for an analytics and tracking program to increase efficiency and
decrease turnover. (more efficient company = better for the utility = better
for the customer, right?)

I ended up with a few meetings with company leadership, and things seemed to
be progressing until they accused me of causing a data breach when I gathered
my non-identifiable test dataset.

After threats from corporate counsel to sue/prosecute and a secure wipe of my
hard drive, they backed off.

I'm still there, just trying not to notice the inefficiencies for us and the
utility. Really kind of broke a part of me.

